

Intergration - maseronyirabu

Hello guys i want to send my sms messages automatically after receiving messages via an API platform.  What will show up on my API account will be (transaction date, receipt number, reference
number, transaction amount, language preference, customer name and phonenumber). When i receive these messages from my API account i want a particular sms message to be sent to the phonenumber that is given to me as a message via my API account. Help!!!!!
======
Jugurtha
Hi,

There are many "telephony platforms". You can search Twilio on Google and here
on HN threads, and then search "Twilio alternatives" to find something that
suits you.

There's also a project called Gammu that might interest you.

